# Low Cost Pipe Choices for Beginners.



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I figured that I would give some suggestions for those who would like to try pipe smoking but do not want to invest a lot of money at the beginning until they find out if the like it. Here is a list of cheaper pipes that are decent to get you started trying pipes.

*$10 and under:*
Missouri Corn Cob Pipes
(I know the sound of a corn cob doesn't appeal to everyone but you would be surprised at how well they smoke once you learn to pack a bowl. I do understand that people think it looks a little "country" or "*******" if you smoke one so I would suggest a Corn Cob Ozark Hardwood Pipe if you feel this way. They are made from hardwood, not corn cobs and they work great, I have a few of the Hardwood Pipes and I do smoke them frequently.)

*Up to $20:*
Medico Pipes 
Brog Billiard Series Pipes - I have one and it smokes quite well.
Dr. Grabow Pipes - I have a couple of these and they smoke pretty well.
Yello-Bole Pipes
Churchwarden Pipes

*Up to $30:*
Bent Bob Pipes
El Morjane Pipes
Kings Cross Pipes
Baraccini Pipes
Kaywoodie Pipes
Dr. Grabow Pipes
Churchwarden Pipes

I have only given a few examples of pipes that can be purchased for $30 or less, there are many more to be found. There are quite a few basket pipes in your local B&M that can be purchased in this price range.

I didn't go over $30 because a lot of new pipe smokers feel uncomfortable buying pipes that cost more than that.

Please keep in mind that when purchasing lower cost pipes that there will be some imperfections in the pipe and the two tests that I described in another post will not apply. Those tests are meant for Mid-Grade and higher end pipes.

I hope this helps some of you on your journey to discovering the joys of pipe smoking!

(All prices used in this comparison are from www.pipesandcigars.com 
I used their site because it is easier to separate by the cost there. There are a lot of other great sites out there to make purchases from.)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

That cob you sent down to me has worked extremely well up to this point! Doesn't look countrish at all.

Highly recommend the hardwood cob for anyone just getting started. It's cheap (expendable) and works like a champ....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

JAX said:


> That cob you sent down to me has worked extremely well up to this point! Doesn't look countrish at all.
> 
> Highly recommend the hardwood cob for anyone just getting started. It's cheap (expendable) and works like a champ....


I smoked out of my corn cob today and it makes me feel like MacArthur... :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey mine looks alot like that american patriot :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The picture didn't show up so here it is


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I smoked out of my corn cob today and it makes me feel like MacArthur... :lol:


Welcome to the club within a club!!!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I need to pick up a pipe and try some of these tips.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought a medico pipe about a month ago and some cheap tobacco I have only smoked out of it a couple times so far but have enjoyed it. i have just been smoking a lot of cigars lately and have not got in to it but would like to. I was wondering if i could get some tips on what kind of tobacco i should start out with and some tips on how to pack the bowl? does the pipe require me to break it in?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the other dark side of the dark side Mark!

I've got the hardwood Cob and I gotta tell you it is a great pipe. Very, very cheap but the cost is very misleading. Ive not had a single burn issue, it hasn't fallen apart, easy to clean and smokes like a champ. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> I bought a medico pipe about a month ago and some cheap tobacco I have only smoked out of it a couple times so far but have enjoyed it. i have just been smoking a lot of cigars lately and have not got in to it but would like to. I was wondering if i could get some tips on what kind of tobacco i should start out with and some tips on how to pack the bowl? does the pipe require me to break it in?


If the pipe has a carbon lining in the bowl, (you will know because the inside of the bowl will be black) which I think Medicos have, you do not need to break it in. 
You only have to break in pipes that the inside of the bowl is bare wood.

Also, read the '*Is this normal?*', '*Questions and Tips*', and '*What I've learned'* threads in this forum. There is a lot of info in them.

Good luck on the pipe smoking journey!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> I bought a medico pipe about a month ago...


Congratulations brother!



robwhite422 said:


> i have just been smoking a lot of cigars lately and have not got in to it but would like to.


My love is and always will be the stogie. Some days it's easier and quicker to light up a pipe, others I prefer the complexity and slow smoke of a cigar. You'll likily find the same as you explore pipes.



robwhite422 said:


> I was wondering if i could get some tips on what kind of tobacco i should start out with


This is a tough one and it really depends on your taste preferance. In my limited experience (6 weeks or so) I have found:

Latakia blends (any blend containing latakia) tends to be very smoky. Squadron Leader and Frog Morton are the two that come to mind.

Virginia blends tend to be very sweet, literally. Anniversary Kake, Full VA Flake, and Irish Flake.

Perique blends tend to be spicy on the palette.

Bob layed out a few great threads addressing packing methods. Take a look at them. Packing will make or break the experience of a pipe but it's not as complex as websites/people make it out to be. In reality you just want to get the baccy into the bowl.

I hope this helps....


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

hey thanks bob and jax for the info i have been reading the post and have been vary informative and i gonna pick up some better tobacco in a couple day here and put some of your advice to use,


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like we (You) got another one!



:lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


JAX said:


> Looks like we (You) got another one!
> 
> :lol:


I try to do my part to stimulate the tobacco economy!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a quick note on corn cobs (actual corn cobs). Smoked out of one this evening (freebie)....these are definately worth picking up for a couple of dollars.

The burn was extremely cool, I got alot out of the tobacco (flavor), and despite being "countrish" it was a damn good smoke.



Do yourself a favor and pick up a couple to try out - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I am starting to look more and trying to find a pipe to get.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you looking for anything in particular?





Looks like we've got another possible member of the elite Pipe Lounge! :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

No I read Bob's post on what to look for, but it is hard to tell online what to get. I just need something to get me started.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have a local B&M that sells pipes then that maybe the best way to go. Talk directly to the staff, they'll be able to help. Besides, being able to look at, hold, and feel the pipe in advance of buying it is always a good thing. Otherwise, online is a perfectly acceptable way to go.

As far as a "introductory" pipe (Under $50) any one of the brands Bob listed will work just fine. Honestly you're first pipe or so will it probably be randomly selected unless you spent hours researching. You won't really know you're preferance (straight, bent, etc) until you've tried 'em out so I wouldn't worry too much about that right now. Briars are the most popular. 

Just be sure to include a cob or two in your line up. Their cheap, smoke really well, and they're great to learn on.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

+1 on everything Jax has said.

You have to narrow the search down one item at a time. Such as whether you want a bent or a straight, smooth or rusticated finish, etc. 

If you do not have a B&M close to you that sells pipes and you have to order from online, I would suggest getting a straight pipe for your first one. This will minimize the problems that can sometimes accompany new pipe smokers.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah I my B&M does not sell them. I am a little wary about buying one online without seeing them first. 

I will see if I can find one in St. Louis.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have bought quite a few of my pipes from online and have not had any problems. If you buy a new pipe from a reputable online vendor, most of them allow you to return it as long as you haven't smoked it. That way you can look it over before keeping it. 
Just make sure you look it over very carefully as soon as you receive it to make sure it is in good condition. The return period is very short at most places.

It is nicer to be able to handle the pipe before buying it, but in this day and age of anti-tobacco and diminishing pipe and tobacco stores options are very limited.

One of the things I like about buying online is the massive variety that is available.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ordered my new pipe yesterday, got the Tim West sidewalker pipe @ pipes and cigars .com.(2nd down on right)

Also got some Mac Baren, Creamy Vanilla (50g tin)

So 40 for pipe and 8.75 for tobacco +sh add another 7 (PRIORITY SHIP)

I'm in @ $55.75

:woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pick ups Buz!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

This is the one I am thinking about getting. Thoughts?

http://www.iwanries.com/Kaywoodie_Drink ... 26C224.cfm


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

markk96 said:


> This is the one I am thinking about getting. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.iwanries.com/Kaywoodie_Drink ... 26C224.cfm


That's a nice looking pipe. 
Kaywoodie makes some very good pipes and for $33 you can't go wrong.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Now I need to find something to smoke in it. Something mild until I get used to the pipe.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats a good lookin' pipe you found there Mark.

As for what to smoke in it....well the list can go on for pages.....

There are some popular makers: Dunhill, Davidoff, Samual Gawith, McBaren are a few that come to my mind. Any pipe tabacco you pick up should make for a good smoke as I'm not sure there is any such thing as "crapy baccy". 

I'd recommend some Virgina blends they tend to be sweet and range from mild to medium IMO.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> I'd recommend some Virgina blends they tend to be sweet and range from mild to medium IMO.


+1

Since you smoke cigars, you might not want to go to mild. Black Cavendish mixtures will tend to be the mildest tobacco that you can get.
I second getting some Virginia tobacco blends, but be careful to smoke them slow and don't get them overheated because they can bite.

Also I would recommend picking up a cob, they are cheap and run $4-8 each, that why you have a rotation of pipes.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some specific baccy's I'd recommend trying:

Samuel Gawith Full Virgina Flake 
Anniversary Flake (Pipesandcigars blend)
McClelland Virgina No 22
McClelland Woods


Ofcourse I'm still exploring the butt ton of pipe baccy's out there myself....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Ordered my new pipe yesterday, got the Tim West sidewalker pipe @ pipes and cigars .com.(2nd down on right)
> 
> Also got some Mac Baren, Creamy Vanilla (50g tin)
> 
> ...


Don't know how I overlooked this......

Great pick up!!! Great lookin' pipe and the MacBaren is an awesome smoke IMO.


----------

